# UK Master class



## Diorcat1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hiiii

  	I've just applied for my MAC Pro card and I live in Ireland, I kinda resigned myself to not being able to go to any of the master classes 'cos I assumed they were all in the US, now I see that there are UK master classes as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm obviosuly helluva excited about this as Im a freelancer who wants to work for MAC and know how awesome that'll look on the CV.  Does anyone know anything abou them?  Like how much they are, is there a waiting list etc?  The only info I could find was one at the freelance academy in London but that was only for prev academy students......Thanks everyone


----------

